# Barred rock chick rooster?



## lmchicklittle (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a 2 1/2 week old chick that may be looking a bit like a rooster. I'm a newbie to chick raising. Super sweet, but I'm not sure we will be able to keep a roo. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Can you get anymore shots? Like some side views? It may be too early. Nothing is really screaming cockerel to me in this photo though.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the above post, need more pics nothing says rooster. Do you have other barred rock chics as well, if so get a pic of both for comparison.


----------

